# Slight underbite. Disqualifying?



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Puppy had her checkup today and she has a slight underbite. I remember reason under bites are a disqualifying fault for shutzhund. When she gets her adult teeth are they likely to have an underbite as well? The parents don't have underbites or any dogs in the line the breeder is aware of.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No, you can still do Schutzhund with an underbite. It might affect conformation ratings if you wanted to pursue a breed survey, but won't affect her eligibility to train and trial in Schutzhund/IPO.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't have any experience with bite problems but I understand a lot of them will correct as the pup matures a bit.

Anyone? Am I remembering correctly?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I believe overbites often correct. Not sure about underbites. And usually they correct only if the pup has a normal scissor bite when a puppy. 

I am dealing with base narrow lower canines, which are naturally correcting. But my pup had a perfect scissor bite as a baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Bite issues are often outgrown, so just keep a watchful eye on it. It won't impede her ability to participate in schutzhund... there will be nobody inspecting her conformation.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Under disqualifying faults it says this:
g) Dogs with bite faults: overbite of 2 mm or more, or undershot; level bite;

But anyway, we've determined that the vet must have negative opinions about breeding. She literally saw her teeth for a split second, I checked myself and there is NO possible slightly possibility that anyone would ever consider these teeth an underbite.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

So now to find a vet who agrees with what we are doing! She has been great with our small pet dogs but apparently won't be a good fit for the shepherd.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

MrsFergione said:


> Under disqualifying faults it says this:
> g) Dogs with bite faults: overbite of 2 mm or more, or undershot; level bite;
> 
> But anyway, we've determined that the vet must have negative opinions about breeding. She literally saw her teeth for a split second, I checked myself and there is NO possible slightly possibility that anyone would ever consider these teeth an underbite.


Yes, for conformation ratings. You are probably looking at breed survey requirements - any dog can do Schutzhund - other breeds, mixed breeds - there is no set standard that a dog needs to conform to for Schutzhund as long as they can do the exercises.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Vets aren't really experts in breed-specific conformation, and in my experience many seem overly concerned about GSD bites during development. I try not to look at my dogs' teeth until they are 8 months old or so (assuming the bite was OK at 8 weeks or so, it should go back that way once the dog teeths and the jaws develop). 

There are breeds that usually have underbites and do Schutzhund (Boxer, for example). As long as the dogs can do the training and work there is no conformation aspect that disqualifies them.


----------

